

Prop betting - Twitter buyout odds  - mattmaroon
https://www.betonline.com/sports-betting/entertainment

======
mattmaroon
I think I'm going to have to stick some money into Twitter not getting bought
at +250. 2009 is a rough year and they'd have to sell for a very high amount.

